# Flounder Rig



## scott1985

Whats the best rig to use to catch a few flounder from a pier or canal? bait ... What size hook, need some info... thanks


----------



## TimKan7719

Rig would be a carolinia with kale or circle hook. Bait would be live bait fish.
Or you could use jigs with cut bait gulp, squid and many other sorted things.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## johnfitz46

Feel free to take any of this with a grain of salt, I've only been fishing for like 6 months now but I've been doing ok on flounder recently. I've also done a ton of reading about how to fish for them (slow time at work + internet connection = lots of fishing articles read).

Hook size it depends on what you're using for bait. I use kahle/circles almost exclusively when targeting flounder as I have heard bad things about gut hooking with J-Hooks. I'd stay between #2 and 3/0 if you're using live shrimp or mud minnows 2/0-3/0 are what I go with 90% of the time. If you're using live mullet I've seen people use up to 7/0 with larger (6"+) mullet, but its mainly an issue of trying to match your hook size to your bait size. I've never had much luck with artificials for flounder but I've seen others clean up with them.

Rig wise a fish finder/carolina (egg sinker> swivel> 12-24" leader> hook) is the standard, a jighead/live bait setup works well also. Use as little weight as you can get away with for staying on the bottom. If you're using live bait when you feel a strike or if you feel like you're snagged give it about 10 seconds then try to set the hook. Flounder tend to take their time eating so if you try the typical yank as soon as you feel something you'll bring up a minnow head/shrimp tail and cuss for awhile. Ask me how I know. If it isn't a flounder that hit and you're using kahle/circle hooks the hook will set itself while you're in the waiting period. Obviously if you feel a fish on go ahead and get to work. 

Don't try to rip the flounder's guts out on the hook set either. As soon as I think I might have a hit I drop the rod tip slightly to let a little slack into the line, wait the 5-10 seconds reel the slack out then in a quick/steady motion raise the rod tip like 30 degrees (9 o'clock to 11 o'clock). Don't try to horse them in either, they don't put up a huge fight so if you're reeling as fast as you can and pulling back on the rod it'll probably break the surface on the way in and probably spit the hook. Again ask me how I know . 

Landing nets are nice also for flounder as they spit hooks a lot in general, especially after you know what you've got on the line. There is nothing that annoys me more than thinking I've got dinner on the surface of the water and watching it swim away before I can get it on the deck.

Edit: When you're fishing either dump the bait in structure (under a pier works well) or cast out and reel in SLOOOOOOOOOOOOW. Dropping the bait straight down just past the breakers on a pier and slowly walking the bait to the end also works well. They're ambush predators and love to hide around pilings/rocks/grass.


----------



## emanuel

That's good advice.

Here's what I'll add. First of all, keep the leader short, like less than 10". Flounder are on the bottom, you want to keep the bait there.

Don't use circle hooks. You can catch flounder on them but I always use Kahle or J hooks. Circle hooks don't catch them in the lip the way they do on most other fish. I use a hook that matches the size of the bait.


----------



## scott1985

Thanks for all the info.....What kind of leader? steel?


----------



## emanuel

No steel. Just 20 or 30lb mono and just enough weight to get your bait to stay on the bottom. So many people make the mistake of using steel leaders and monster weights, you don't need any of that.


----------



## RuddeDogg

I agree with johnfitz and Manny here with one exception....Now this is just my opinion. I prefer circle hooks. I use Owner lite Mutu's for flounder and have had great success with them. It boils down to personal preference on what ya use.


----------



## SnookMook

I concur with the Dogg. Owner Mutu light wire circles or Gamakatsu Octopus circles are my favorite for flounder. Gamakatsu also makes their own version of the Mutu which they call a Nautilus circle hook. I prefer the Gami Octopus though because it is more like a traditional j-hook, which allows you to sort of set jerk it as well. I also use them for snapper and sheepshead. 










It is a very effective hook for quick striking fish that prefer live bait such as flounder, snapper, and sheepies.

Here is my hook shot that shows all three though for comparison.


----------



## Jigmaster

Seems it has turned to more of a hook question.....

AS far as the Pier i would use Kahle or Octopus circle unless you go to a wide gap circle on a standard Flounder Pounder rig.

If you are fishing flats drifting which is what i find extremely productive in spring and Fall or you are fishing creeks or other structure like docks.

I pref a 1/4 oz. Worden's rooster tail with gold blade and white tail tipped with Gulp/Fish bites/Shrimp or Flounder belly which is so effective it is illegal in some states. I switch out the Treble hook with a 2/0 J hook.

It is deadly while fishing for Flounder you will catch a good limits of Redfish on this rig as well.


----------



## hengstthomas

SnookMook said:


> I concur with the Dogg. Owner Mutu light wire circles or Gamakatsu Octopus circles are my favorite for flounder. Gamakatsu also makes their own version of the Mutu which they call a Nautilus circle hook. I prefer the Gami Octopus though because it is more like a traditional j-hook, which allows you to sort of set jerk it as well. I also use them for snapper and sheepshead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a very effective hook for quick striking fish that prefer live bait such as flounder, snapper, and sheepies.
> 
> Here is my hook shot that shows all three though for comparison.


Good stuff .. I also use Gama Octopus Circles Size 3


----------

